# clones in flower on different light cycle help?



## stinkyelements (Feb 13, 2010)

So I had cloned my girls like a few of you suggested but didnt have the space to veg. and flower, so it was done at another location. They're are 10 of them now a month or so into flower and i just picked them up but it turns out the light schedule they have been on was the opposite of mine currently, meaning light for them went on at 7pm. and off at 7am. Light for my older girls is on 7am and off 7pm. I now have the clones in with mine now is this going to really throw them off, hermie, etc...? They have been in light from about 3pm today and in my setup now will go off at 7..................


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

theyll be alright to sit in dark til you can get em into your current schedule


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 13, 2010)

Doc- Really? Thanks for the reassurance, should i not be too concerned?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

naw it will be alright


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 13, 2010)

haha thanks man :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Docs totaly right, let them sit a little longer in the dark cycle, until your lights come on and they will be fine.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah definitely gve them the extra dark time and then they can just go with your current light schedule...


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 13, 2010)

LegalizeFreedom and HamsterLewis once again thank you, your awesome

I can put up some yummie pics if you want to check them out


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> LegalizeFreedom and HamsterLewis once again thank you, your awesome
> 
> I can put up some yummie pics if you want to check them out



Nobody ever says no to pics.......


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

I think i might be a little in over my head but its looking good

Any suggestions on how i can work out my setup better. I have a cabinet with a 250watt hps mounted to the top and a cpl cmpct fluoros in a decent size closet but the cabinet now is overloaded with my older girls and they are getting too close to the light. I have the cabinet setup so i can put shelves in, and i would like to get the clones who are under control (even canopy) in there directly under the hps but i obviously dont have the room and dont want to pull the mothers out if they wont get sufficient light or do you think the clones will have enough light where they are? I dont know any suggestions on how i can maintain this better?


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2010)

theyr lookin nice!  mother plants that are not in flowering can be put under some fluros, if you mean by mothers the flowering plants in the pics then i would saay you certainly shouldnt be diminishing the light intensity to them at all. hope this helps


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

Zem- Thanks, Yes the two plants in the cabinet are the mothers in flower, one is just getting too big for comfort and I didnt learn much on LST at that time. I agree I wouldnt want to give them any less light, but the clones are actually further along in flower and i would like them to get the most possible light with what i have also, although they were only under fluoros up until now but i want them to get the max light they can from the hps, just not sure if they will get what im looking for outside the box. Thank you, info definitely helps, still not sure what i can do or if i should do anything.


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2010)

i think you are underlit, the "mothers" are very big for just one 250w let alone the additional "clones" that are flowering. you need to add more light, IMO these buds are not the right size for 1month old flowers and it's because of overcrowding them under not sufficient lighting. you might wana veg em for less time next grow or add some light. just a tip, we call plants that are vegging and used for cloning "mothers" and we call clones that are flowering flowering plants and clones that are awaiting rooting "clones"  cheers


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

I do believe I am underlit now. Im sorry the clones are only about a month or more from cutting, not in flower, except the one odd looking one, the first of the clones. I do understand a "mother" is what we clone from, and usually stays in veg but i knew beforehand that I dont have the room to do both, so the mothers are just flowering with them now. Next grow I will be sure to veg for less time but this is my first in getting any system down, cloning etc..... These clones were just moved into this room 2 days ago. 
I just dont know what to do with the older ones "mothers" now, the one is just way too big and many bud sites already, they were in 18/6 for 1 1/2 wks and 12/12 for a week now, its too much to maintain though im almost considering chopping her to put the clones directly under the light


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

for a better idea of what im trying to work with


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

set your young plants up on milk crates or books or something to get your canopy even, but I agree you need alot more light


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

The clones were only under a couple 36w tube flouros and they are nice and frosty i would only think under a 250watt hps and some fluoros they will only do better, as for the bigger ones Im sure i dont have sufficient lighting to produce what i could at all with them, but wont i will still make out with this for now?


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2010)

Why don't you try and lst the taller plants? I use pipe cleaners and drill holes around the lip of the pots....


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

HL- I actually had started some lst but a little too late when u mentioned it to me before, maybe I can try to do some more and see if I can make it work better for me, the taller one was the problem for me.


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> HL- I actually had started some lst but a little too late when u mentioned it to me before, maybe I can try to do some more and see if I can make it work better for me, the taller one was the problem for me.



Just bend her over slowly...each day I tighten the pipe cleaners down a lil bit...you don't want to break her


----------

